# What Size Generator Do I Need For My 30rls



## prchoudh (Feb 23, 2005)

I want to buy a generator for my Outback Sydney 30RLS TT and I am not sure what size I need. Can anyone tell me what sixe whether it is 2000 or 3000 and also what kind of boost do I need. I would like to run the A/C with the generator as well.

Thanks


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I would recommend the 3000 at a minimum. We have a Yamaha with the boost feature.


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Hey all--since we're on topic----

is this generator good enough for a/c???

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp...duct_id=2515440


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Oh yeah, that would do it! But I can only imagine how loud that guy is!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

There is much discussion about generators and the general consensus has been that to run most everything a 3000 is the minimum with many opting to use two Honda 2000 run parallel. Splash Mountain, that generator will run everything in your trailer but you will not be able to use it anywhere else that people camp and for your own enjoyment a hundred feet of extension cords may be needed. The state and national parks have noise level limits and that generator will exceed them all. Additionally the power out of that machine is designed to run power tools and will not treat more sensitive items (computers, Televisions) very well.

I use the Honda 2000 and can sit next to it and have a normal conversation. Very quiet and clean power. One will run all but the AC and a second will run everything.

Jared


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Splash Mountainers said:


> Hey all--since we're on topic----
> 
> is this generator good enough for a/c???
> 
> ...


That generator is not appropriate for camping. Way too noisy. You want to look at generators that have below 65 db max sound level. If they do not spec the db level then most likely it will be too loud.

There can be a lot of debate on what is an acceptable noise level but please to keep the peace keep the noise down as much as possible.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Here is a link on noise levels.

You definitly don't want that one at Wal-Mart. It is far too noisey. 3k will do ok for your complete trailer, but you may have to be semi-careful with how much is turned on at once.

Many people have bought the Yamaha or Honda 3k and are very satisfied. Some folks have opted to couple two Honda 2k's and get 4k total. I opted to go with one Honda 2k for now and if I ever wanted to run the a/c when dry camping, then I would buy a 2nd Honda and couple them. Mayberry's often have a pretty good price on both Honda's and Yamaha's. Other vendors, however, offer similar prices, but are sometimes difficult to locate on the net.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We bought our Yamaha from the Ebay store of this place: http://www.generatorsuperstore.net/p_yamaha_generator.htm At the time, they were offering free shipping. They are based out of AZ and we did not pay sales tax either. Ordered on a Monday, arrived strapped in a box on a pallet Friday of the same week.


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

I did notice it also didn't state a 30amp plug in like the ones at camping world has...

Thanks for the info


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I also have the Honda 2000 and love it. I don't think it has the power to run the A/C, but no issues with anything else. The nice thing about the Honda is it's very clean and constant power, so you can run your electronics without having to worry about power spikes from the generator.

I think link 2 of the 2000 watts generators would be ideal if you want enough power for the A/C

Ron


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Has anyone run any load tests on their TT with just AC, then AC+microwave, and finally AC+Microwave+and all the lights? Also looking for what the surge wattage is on the AC and Micro.

I have the equipment to run these just lack the trailer until Wed when I get it out of the shop.

Just thought the AC even with surge was less than 1000w.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

I just purchased the Honda 3000 for my 28 FRL-S. I hooked it up and turned on the AC, all the lights, TV, microwave, etc. with no problems. VERY quiet.
Mike Worley


----------

